# Tips on how to help thicken lining for FET



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi, just exactly as the heading says does anyone have tips or heard of anything that can help thicken lining for up and coming FET. 
I am on a medicated fet but would like to do sonething to ensure thick lining.
Started tabs yesterday 6mg progynova increasing to 8 mg next tuesday. 
Thank you in advance. Xxx


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

raspberry leaves tea


----------



## Maria00 (May 16, 2013)

extra protein, keeping feet warm and using a warm water bottle on your tummy.


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Lots of protein and handful of Brazil nuts a day  

Good luck!

Essie xx


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you very much ladies much appreciated. I will go n purchase the tea tomorrow. Will give them all a go    xxx


----------



## swaps (Mar 13, 2010)

cinnamon powder with milk. and exercise which help to increase the blood circulation of endo. search with the keyword and u'll find some easy postures. all the best.


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

75mg aspirin is supposed to be good for lining startingvon day 5. Xxx


----------



## msparos (Jul 6, 2011)

i just took the meds and my lining was fine. xx 
x


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks again for ur tips. I got some nuts n seeds today aswell as the teas. Thanks a lot. 
Is cranberry ok to eat. I got cranberry covered in choc?? Xx


----------

